# How to Guide for expats published



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

International private medical insurance provider Now Health International has published a new How to guide aimed at people planning to move abroad for the first time. The guide, ‘The New Expat’ provides information on topics ranging from finance and health to specific issues relating to family living and cultural differences. The company said that it [...]

Click to read the full news article: How to Guide for expats published...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

